# new building painting



## melache (Feb 27, 2009)

HI,

I am quoting a new building apartment, which is going to be all white. Ceilings are to be knockdown ceilings. Is the following sequence the correct one?
1. Spray prime ceiling and walls
2. Insulate walls and spray ceiling (texture)
3. Spray tow coats of white paint on the walls
4. After baseboards and doors installation (door will be primed and painted prior to installation) caulk nail holes and apply one coat of paint (spray one coat of paint prior to installation)

How much should I charge for painting walls and ceiling per square foot?
How much per door and per linear foot of baseboard?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

1/3 s.f x pi (3.14) for walls and ceilings

trim = quadratic equation times lf x 2 (for 2 coats)


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> 1/3 s.f x pi (3.14) for walls and ceilings
> 
> trim = quadratic equation times lf x 2 (for 2 coats)


You forgot the caulking of nail holes @ .04 per hole multiplied by .0001 for base  (less if you don't paint the caulk).

Adding in sundries such as clitoris drops (which you should always have on hand anyway), sandaper, etc; you should throw in around .003 plf/sqf.


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

:hang::bangin::boxing::wallbash::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

*I can't believe we gotta go through this again.*


Pricing questions get asked here weekly.


You are about to get eaten alive by members. They are going to tell you:
"My pricing is not relevent to yours". Because each members overhead and materials cost is different. Because pay scale differ around the country.
If you are a Business person, you should know what to charge. (being a good painter is not the same as a good businessman.
Search the forums. Top right hand of the page. See the blue band? Look for the word "Search". Click on it. Type in pricing or estimating. You will find lots of good information there.
I even did some work for you. Read these. There is some ball bustin going on in a few and there are more that are not included. 

Search, read then ask questions for clarification. You want respect around here, do some legwork first.:thumbsup:


For new members and visitors: So you think you want to be a painting contractor?

Pricing, Estimating, and Success

Charlotte nc rates

hourly rates for cost plus jobs

What should I charge questions

Estimating

Estimating by sq. ft.

Pricing

Paint estimator

estimating

What are you getting for custom homes?

$31.25 per hour and I own the business--Input requested

bidding new construction exterior


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Probably their first and only post.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah.....everybody wants an answer without doing the work.


:wallbash:​


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sometimes without even knowing how to do the work.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> Adding in sundries such as clitoris drops (which you should always have on hand anyway), sandaper, etc; you should throw in around .003 plf/sqf.


:lol:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Give the guy a break, IF he pays taxes he could be donating to the stimilus package!
Sage


----------



## finto65 (Jan 28, 2009)

nEIGHTER,too funny with the popcorn bro.


----------

